# Small Dcc sound for bachmann Ho spectrum shay



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a HO 2 tracked shay, spectrum series from Bachmann

Its not even sure if I could fit a tsunami light steam decoder into the small trailing unit...

I used a hornby decoder which is quite small and it could barely fit.

I have seen folks done sound on it, anyone can share the experience ?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

in the three truck, it goes into the tender section, in a two truck, there are some that have fitted a micro tsunami into the coal bunker


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

NIMT fitted mine for me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Micro Tsunami TSU750 in the coal bunker and 1/2 speaker!
Its a squeeze but it fits.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

BK R and wvgca ...Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

Okay, now it is confirmed that micro Tsunami generates enough current to run the HO shay...

NIMT, 1/2 a speaker? you mean small speakers like those for diesels?



Cheers


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Loksound's Micro decoder is even smaller than the Tsunami and they have a sound file made specifically for the bachmann Shay. 

For a speaker, a lot of guys are now using cell phone / ipad speakers and getting incredible sound. Google "sugar cube speakers" for results. A few stores are now actually carrying them for DCC sound installations.

Mark.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Mark R. said:


> Loksound's Micro decoder is even smaller than the Tsunami and they have a sound file made specifically for the bachmann Shay.
> 
> For a speaker, a lot of guys are now using cell phone / ipad speakers and getting incredible sound. Google "sugar cube speakers" for results. A few stores are now actually carrying them for DCC sound installations.
> 
> Mark.


Wow, cool cell phone and ipad speakers...good idea! Lemme check out the sugar cubes


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Earpiece...cement_Parts_Tools&hash=item27d4900775&_uhb=1

I wonder if this will work??


----------

